# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Visiting MMOwned with Google Chrome and adblock

## Dombo

Upon visiting the forums with google chrome and adblock enabled, the following occurs:



Any thoughts on why this is happening? 

For now I've just disabled adblock, but it's annoying when I visit other ad-infested sites.

----------


## Zaphry

No idea why it happens, but I am using firefox with adblock plus on this site and I haven't occurred any problems sofar.

----------


## KuRIoS

oh really? is this like the 10 other posts about this?'
/closed

----------


## Matt

zomg this happened to me too! except when viewing mmowned with adblock on and not being logged in i could see everything including this thread telling me why mmowned was fubar lookin.

----------

